# Funktion eines Schlammsaugers?



## murphy78 (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe mal wieder ein paar Fragen die in die Richtung Reinigung eines Teiches gehen und sich mit dem Thema Schlammreiniger beschäftigt.
Mich Interessiert an dieser Stelle wie so ein Teil funktioniert? Ich weis das es 3 Hersteller gibt die zu empfehlen sind: Gardena, Oase und Sprick.

Nun würde ich jedoch gerne wissen wo sich der Schlamm sammelt? Sammelt sich dieser in dem Behälter oder fliest der Schlamm über den Ablasschlauch wieder aus dem Behälter hinaus? 
Was passiert den mit den Unmengen Wasser die hier mit angesaugt werden? Geht mir dieses Wasser verloren? 
Ich habe in einem Bild gesehen das die beiden Sauger von Oase und Gardena wie eine Art Kreislauf angeschlossen werden können. Das heist der Schlamm wird angesaugt und über ein Ablasschlauf fließt das ?gereinigte Wasser? wieder in den Teich zurück, oder?

Kurzum wie funktionieren diese Teile???

Jetzt schon vielen Dank für Eure Antworten

Viele Grüße

Murphy


----------



## KingLui (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Funktion eines Schlammsaugers?*

Hi Murphy !

erstens der von Gardena und Oase sind Baugleich!

Ich habe mir den von Gardena gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden 
Mit dem Wasser was angesaugt wird hast du Recht! Mann kann es wieder in den Teich laufen lassen ich Persönlich lasse es immer in meine und Nachbars Blumen laufen der beste Dünger den es gibt  

Allerdings mach ich dies nur bei der Tiefenzone (Fischkacke  )der Rest vom Teich wird wieder in den Teichgepumpt wobei du hier den Auffangsack noch mit Filterwatte ausstopfen solltest (5€) da bleibt nochmal richtig was drin Hängen was du sonst wieder in den Teich spülst! 


Ich hoffe ich konnte dir Helfen



LG Chris


----------



## holly1357 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Funktion eines Schlammsaugers?*

hi,

ich hab auch den von gardena.... ist so von der machart nicht schlecht... hab auch 2 jahre damit gearbeitet... als saugstange diente eine gardena verlängerung, und nochmal zusätzlich ein 2m kg rohr, damit ich auch an die entfernten stellen komme... somit war das teil für meine bereiche einfach unterdimensioniert.... wenn ich ne zeit lang nicht gesaugt hab, kam schon mal ne schubkarre voll reiner algenmasse zusammen.... wohl gemerkt pro stunde.... nun hab ich mir einen muli geholt.... ist einfach ne andere liga. der verstopft viel weniger.... wobei man sagen muß, das er mit fadenalgen auch so seine probleme hat..... aber ist einfach ein powergerät. wenn man nicht aufpasst, saugt man sich an der folie fest. 


gruß holly


----------

